# ISO Is 1 cup rice enough?



## legend_018 (May 12, 2007)

I'm cooking for 4 people. We are having Meditearean Chix over rice, french bread and a brocoli cheese bake.

The rice box I have calls for 2 cups of water to 1 cup of rice. I think it makes a good amount.

Is that enuf for 4 people? It should be right?


----------



## kadesma (May 12, 2007)

_Legend,_
_were it me, I would double the recipe. I know how my DH and one or two of our kids eat and one cup of rice just is not enough for us. To be one the safe side I always err on the side of too much instead of not enough._

_kadesma _


----------



## legend_018 (May 12, 2007)

kadesma said:
			
		

> _Legend,_
> _were it me, I would double the recipe. I know how my DH and one or two of our kids eat and one cup of rice just is not enough for us. To be one the safe side I always err on the side of too much instead of not enough._
> 
> _kadesma _



Thanks. well maybe I'll do 2 cups of rice and 4 cups of water.


----------



## Katie H (May 12, 2007)

I would definitely double it, especially if you are serving any men.  Most men I know like a lot of rice to spoon sauce on.


----------



## Caine (May 12, 2007)

This is why 65% of American adults are overweight or obese!

A serving of rice is 1/2 cup, cooked. One cup of uncooked rice with two cups of water will result in two cups of cooked rice. Divided amongst 4 people, that is 1/2 cup each (no, I am not a mathematician, but lat night I watched one on TV!). The recipe is correct.


----------



## legend_018 (May 12, 2007)

Instead of 1 cup rice - 2 cups water is it possible to do 1 1/2 cups of rice and 3 cups water? I'm assuming simmering part of 20 minutes will remain the same no matter what I decide.


----------



## Mylegsbig (May 12, 2007)

Add more.  For some people rice is super addictive.

Once I start shovelling it in my gaping maw it's only a matter of time before the whole dish is wiped out.


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 12, 2007)

I also vote to double it. Half a cup of cooked rice might be the "proper" serving, but it's pretty cheesy - especially if you're serving it with a dish that has a sauce.

Plus, leftover rice reheats easily for another meal, or can be mixed in with the dog's food (if you happen to have a dog - lol).

I normally make the 1-cup-of-rice recipe for my husband & myself & save leftovers for lunch the next day (or make the dog happy - lol!!).


----------



## YT2095 (May 12, 2007)

to ME it seems strange to be serving rice AND bread?
it`s normaly one or the other.

I guess it all depends on how much of the Other stuff will be present on the plate.


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 12, 2007)

I don't find the bread/rice combo strange at all.

I frequently serve plain Italian bread or garlic bread with pasta dishes, & also serve baguettes with gumbos & other dishes that incorporate rice.  And pretty much every restaurant on the planet serves you bread, regardless of what you order.

Where did you here that it was "normally one or the other"?


----------



## Barb L. (May 12, 2007)

I agree, I love chicken and noodles over mashed potatoes! two starches is a no no!   We always have some type of bread with any meal too.


----------



## Half Baked (May 12, 2007)

Oh yeah, I'd double it.  I love leftovers and rice is the easiest to reuse if it's not eaten.


----------



## kadesma (May 12, 2007)

Half Baked said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, I'd double it. I love leftovers and rice is the easiest to reuse if it's not eaten.


Right on Jan..
When I have a cup of left over rice, I add to it,about 1/4c. evoo or a little more, some garlic powder, salt and pepper, 6-8 eggs,1/2 or even 3/4 cup fresh grated parmesan cheese and 2 tab. fresh chopped parsley.  Whisk well, then pour into an 9x13 buttered or pam'ed baking dish with a little evoo on the bottom poke  little dabs of butter through out the surface, pusshing them down and covered by the rice..Bake at 375-400 20-25 min or til lightly golden on top..
Let cool  it's best to me at room temp..cut into squares and enjoy..My mother-in-laws torta..

kadesma


----------



## Mylegsbig (May 12, 2007)

kadesma said:
			
		

> Right on Jan..
> When I have a cup of left over rice, I add to it,about 1/4c. evoo or a little more, some garlic powder, salt and pepper, 6-8 eggs,1/2 or even 3/4 cup fresh grated parmesan cheese and 2 tab. fresh chopped parsley.  Whisk well, then pour into an 9x13 buttered or pam'ed baking dish with a little evoo on the bottom poke  little dabs of butter through out the surface, pusshing them down and covered by the rice..Bake at 375-400 20-25 min or til lightly golden on top..
> Let cool  it's best to me at room temp..cut into squares and enjoy..My mother-in-laws torta..
> 
> kadesma



lol, I had a heart attack just reading that


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 12, 2007)

And let's not forget that all-time terrific use for leftover rice - "Fried Rice"!!  You can't beat it for using up anything & everything in your fridge veggie-wise.  It's definitely my hands-down favorite way of using up leftover rice.


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 12, 2007)

Rice Pudding!! Yum!


----------



## legend_018 (May 12, 2007)

I did 2 cups of rice. It turned out well. There were some left overs. It was a lot of food with mediteranean chix over "chix flavored" rice, a cheesy brocolli bake on the side, salad which was a last minute decision, and italian bread.


----------



## kadesma (May 12, 2007)

Mylegsbig said:
			
		

> lol, I had a heart attack just reading that


 
 I bet you did...Not heart healthy by a long shot, but, boy it makes my kids and DH happy as clams  We don't have this often. It's more of a special occasion treat and a rememberence of his mom..

kadesma


----------



## Mylegsbig (May 12, 2007)

Ive never heard of that dish.

Do you have any background on it?

Is it like an appetizer, an entree, what?

Cheers


----------



## Caine (May 12, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Rice Pudding!! Yum!


 
That's what I throw at weddings!


----------



## Dove (May 13, 2007)

Mediterranean chix over "chix flavored" rice, 

I'm with you MLB..It is new to me too
Marge


----------



## legend_018 (May 13, 2007)

I probably should of used chix broth, but instead I just used chix boulon cubes and put them into the water when boiling the water. I just served the chicken and red sauce from the chicken over the rice. The chicken dish is found here:


Mediterranean Chicken - Allrecipes


----------



## Caine (May 13, 2007)

YT2095 said:
			
		

> to ME it seems strange to be serving rice AND bread?
> it`s normaly one or the other.
> 
> I guess it all depends on how much of the Other stuff will be present on the plate.


 
I hate to preach (not really. When it comes to nutrition, I actually LOVE to preach!) but Americans do, by far, consume WAY too many carbohydrates. That is why the Atkins and South Beach diets work so well! Remove the carbs, remove 1/2 to 3/4 of the individual's calorie intake for the day, and replace it with something much lover in calories, such as green leafy vegetables.


----------



## Mylegsbig (May 13, 2007)

Agreed...No need to eat rice and bread with the same meal.

For special occasions at a restaurant, sure.

But for everyday cooking? LOL.  Not needed.


----------



## kadesma (May 13, 2007)

Mylegsbig said:
			
		

> Ive never heard of that dish.
> 
> Do you have any background on it?
> 
> ...


Myleg,
Were you asking about my torta recipe? I was'nt sure..

kadesma


----------



## Mylegsbig (May 13, 2007)

Yes, indeed


----------



## Robo410 (May 13, 2007)

left over cooked rice is easy to use in other meals during the week, and it freezes well.  Make 1 1/2 cups for 4 pepole.


----------

